# Is refurbished GPS Navigation system worth it?



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey

I have been looking at several different GPS navgation systems, and i see that a lot of places sell them refurbished for about $300-$400 cheaper than buying a new one.

As far as i know about refurbished, it is just items that was sold and didnt work. So the buyer sent it back to the manufacturer and because they have already been sold once, they cannot sell them as new.

So my question is, is refurbished items worth it?

In this case i am talking about Pioneer AVIC Z2. A refurbished item is about $850, while a brand new one is a lot more.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

refurbished should have the same warranty as new if installed by a professional. Basically they were manufacture defects that were corrected.


----------

